# Annik Massis..........



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Introduced to me in the 'Loveliest Soprano' thread, by mamascarlatti, I was so astounded that I had to research this magnificant lady.......

I decided Annik deserves a thread of her own, just on the merits of the following:

Lucy has just murdered her husband on their wedding night and, decending the grand staircase to comfront the many guests, she sings Lucia's mad song'........


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

The link took me to Regnava nel silencio from the first act, not the mad scene!


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I think I've just shown my ingnorance to the subject matter! I did really enjoy Annik's performance tho........and she did look a little 'mad' to me. Sorry, Chuck


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I had heard of this soprano but did not have a chance to hear her until recently,when I took out the Decca recording of Rossini's long-neglected opera "Matilde di Shabran" ,which also features Juan Diego Florez. 
I was quite taken with her performance,as well as that of Florez. The recording was made in 2004 at the annual Rossini festival in his home town of Pesaro,Italy ,and is conducted by the young Italian maestro Riccardo Frizza,who recently led the Met's new production of Rossini's 
Armida. 
It's a delightful opera, and prime Rossini. It should not have been forgotten for so long.
It's the story of a rabidly misogynistic and reclusive macho military man who lives alone in a castle in Spain and who can't stand to be around women,but is eventually charmed by the lovely young orphan girl Matilde, who marries him at the end. Massis not only sings beautifully but with great charm.
If you love Rossini,don't miss this !


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I do love Rossini (he's so musical!) and I will try to locate it. Thanx much, Chuck


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

classidaho said:


> I do love Rossini (he's so musical!) and I will try to locate it. Thanx much, Chuck


So get Le Comte Ory too if you can - Rossini and Mlle Massis in the flesh, well on screen anyway, looking and sounding delectable, in a rollicking and good-humoured production.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Thanx....I'll do it! Chuck


----------

